# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  the cell currently being evaluated contains a constant

## Barrie Wells

Excel generates the message:
"the cell currently being evaluated contains a constant"
and then does not evaluate a formula. The same formula, character for
character, works fine in a different workbook. I can find no differences
between their properties.
1) Does anyone know what causes this?
2) Does anyone know why there is no reference to this message in any
Microscoft help or assistance, although the message is generated by Excel?
Thanks,
Barrie

----------


## Niek Otten

You probably pasted the formula in a text cell.
Format as general (or number or whatever) and re-enter the formula (F2,
Enter)

--

Kind Regards,

Niek Otten

Microsoft MVP - Excel

"Barrie Wells" <Barrie Wells@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:EB10480A-D7B7-41F7-A4E9-BBD5C3F61754@microsoft.com...
> Excel generates the message:
> "the cell currently being evaluated contains a constant"
> and then does not evaluate a formula. The same formula, character for
> character, works fine in a different workbook. I can find no differences
> between their properties.
> 1) Does anyone know what causes this?
> 2) Does anyone know why there is no reference to this message in any
> Microscoft help or assistance, although the message is generated by Excel?
> Thanks,
> Barrie

----------


## Niek Otten

Probably "entered", not "pasted"

--

Kind Regards,

Niek Otten

Microsoft MVP - Excel

"Niek Otten" <nicolaus@xs4all.nl> wrote in message
news:eAg2Eo2ZFHA.3328@TK2MSFTNGP09.phx.gbl...
> You probably pasted the formula in a text cell.
> Format as general (or number or whatever) and re-enter the formula (F2,
> Enter)
>
> --
>
> Kind Regards,
>
> Niek Otten
>
> Microsoft MVP - Excel
>
> "Barrie Wells" <Barrie Wells@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> news:EB10480A-D7B7-41F7-A4E9-BBD5C3F61754@microsoft.com...
>> Excel generates the message:
>> "the cell currently being evaluated contains a constant"
>> and then does not evaluate a formula. The same formula, character for
>> character, works fine in a different workbook. I can find no differences
>> between their properties.
>> 1) Does anyone know what causes this?
>> 2) Does anyone know why there is no reference to this message in any
>> Microscoft help or assistance, although the message is generated by
>> Excel?
>> Thanks,
>> Barrie
>
>

----------

